# Triple Play Promotion



## Ispolkom (Jan 16, 2009)

I registered for the AGR Triple Play promotion last fall, and performed all three tasks last month (using the on-line mall, renting a car, staying in a hotel). While the AGR points for each task posted, none of the promotion bonus points did. I called AGR about this a couple of weeks ago, and they said to wait a while. Has anyone else had problems with this promotion?


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jan 16, 2009)

Some places take up to 3-4 months to post. Its probobly a cost-saving move to do all the AGR (and other rewards) processing at the end of each quarter.

I did all my xmas shopping via the mall, as well as all the trips I took (ie car, hotel, etc). Points are trickling in, but most have not. Just takes time.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 16, 2009)

All I did during the promo period was shop at the mall. The "regular" points posted within a few weeks, and the (200 IIRC) bonus points posted at or near the same time. I didn't complete all 3, so I can't say about the extra 1,000.


----------



## transit54 (Jan 16, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> All I did during the promo period was shop at the mall. The "regular" points posted within a few weeks, and the (200 IIRC) bonus points posted at or near the same time. I didn't complete all 3, so I can't say about the extra 1,000.


I did the shopping and the hotel stay. Both posted within and the bonus points also posted shortly thereafter.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 23, 2009)

I called AGR again on Tuesday, and explained my missing points, giving the clerk the promotion number. The person I talked to this time promised a response in 3-5 days. Today I see all 2000 points have been added to my account. No complaints here.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jan 23, 2009)

My triple-play points posted today as well.

Seems like such an obscure process with things just showing up randomly.

In fact, I just noticed that I had bought a lot of things during the "Double Mall Points" promotion, with the points finally posting this week..... but NOT double.

Target, for example. However, not sure if its worth my time to complain when I'm not sure that it would ever get fixed.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 24, 2009)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> My triple-play points posted today as well.
> Seems like such an obscure process with things just showing up randomly.


I'm afraid that you're right, since my wife's Triple Play promo points posted on 1/23 as well, and she never pursued them.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jan 24, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> I'm afraid that you're right, since my wife's Triple Play promo points posted on 1/23 as well, and she never pursued them.


Thats the frustrating thing- I do not want to seem like a jerk, and have to call AGR. I have the patience of an elephant, and would wait however long it takes.... as long as I knew it would show up eventually. But somethings never show up for me (like Bustitutes, and commuter passes, for example).

The mall, though, is not much different then the various "Free Ipod" programs that have been around the internet for 10+ years. I remember doing the freedvd,com thing back in 2000. Had a similar "mall", and you got free dvds instead of travel points. It was always a struggle to get points to post for free DVDs because it was up to the 3rd party to post back.

So I'll pursue the rail points, but the mall points.... just doesnt seem worth the effort.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 24, 2009)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid that you're right, since my wife's Triple Play promo points posted on 1/23 as well, and she never pursued them.
> ...


In my experience the reliability of AGR point accrual goes in this order:

1) Chase AGR card

2) AGR direct partners (hotels, car rental)

3) Amtrak rail points

4) Promotional bonus points

5) Mall points (though I've both had purchases that never posted, and purchases that posted excess points)

Like you I won't bother scrambling after mall points, but the 2k points involved in the Triple Play promotion was enough to get me to make a couple of phone calls. Not that my efforts made any difference, it seems.

I do find the arcane ways of AGR annoying, but the fact that it still doesn't have capacity controls on awards makes me perfectly willing to put up it.


----------

